# Dreadful New Fromm Gold Foods



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It looks like the starches used to be brown rice, pearled barley, and oatmeal, and now it's peas, lentils, chickpeas, and potato? You can probably thank the fact that "grain free" is so popular.


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

tippykayak said:


> It looks like the starches used to be brown rice, pearled barley, and oatmeal, and now it's peas, lentils, chickpeas, and potato? You can probably thank the fact that "grain free" is so popular.


But now so much more protein is coming from much cheaper vegetable ingredients. 

24% protein foods with all those legumes....just like the Tractor Supply and Costco foods.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I didn't even know they had the prairie gold formula.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for giving me heads up, as that is one of my go-to foods!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I recently came upon a website advertising the big Pet Food convention that will be in Kansas City next month. Over 200 pet food companies will be there. I was looking at the guest speakers and the topics covered - one of them is something like " after grain free, what is the next pet food fad". Really got me thinking how many times recipes have changed on the foods I have used, and how marketing, not our pets' health, plays into these changes.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Rob S. said:


> Everyone knows the Fromm Gold line as solid, well priced, popular foods.
> 
> So, what did they do to them?
> 
> ...


They added a Prairie and Coast grain free option to the Gold line is all. 

The way your post is worded people might assume they changed the whole Gold line which they did not.

All their grain free kibble choices have legumes in them. If you think legumes are "dreadful" that is simply your opinion.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Rob S. said:


> Everyone knows the Fromm Gold line as solid, well priced, popular foods.
> 
> So, what did they do to them?
> 
> ...


Rob, is there a particular reason that you're against legumes in dogs' diets? I realize that our dogs' ancestors did not eat them, but I'm wondering whether you know or even suspect that they cause a specific problem. 

In general, I tend to be in favor of legumes because they cause smaller blood sugar peaks than other carbohydrates such as grains. I don't know anything about their actual effects when included in the diets of dogs.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

GoldenCamper said:


> They added a Prairie and Coast grain free option to the Gold line is all.
> 
> The way your post is worded people might assume they changed the whole Gold line which they did not.
> 
> All their grain free kibble choices have legumes in them. If you think legumes are "dreadful" that is simply your opinion.


So they did not change the original Gold formulas?


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

dogloverforlife said:


> So they did not change the original Gold formulas?


My local store was told the old Gold line will be phased out soon.

As for legumes, they are terrible for dogs. They contain phytates and phytoestrogens and have been linked to many problems, including certain cancers, poor thyroid function and infertility in breeding dogs. 

They are used to replace better quality and much more expensive animal ingredients, plain and simple.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Do you work for a dog food company or have a specific conflict of interest?


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Rob S. said:


> My local store was told the old Gold line will be phased out soon.
> 
> As for legumes, they are terrible for dogs. They contain phytates and phytoestrogens and have been linked to many problems, including certain cancers, poor thyroid function and infertility in breeding dogs.
> 
> They are used to replace better quality and much more expensive animal ingredients, plain and simple.


That is your opinion, but in fact the point is disputed. The effect of phytates and phytoestrogens in the diet of humans is positive when looked at from other points of view. People who eat legumes live longer and are healthier than those who don't,

ETA I see that phytates in the diet of dogs does have negative effects. Humans can counteract the reduction of available minerals caused by phytates by consuming more minerals. I would think that the producers of dog foods containing phytates would be aware of the issue.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

"They all have the same protein level as before but are stuffed with legumes now." 

"My local store was told the old Gold line will be phased out soon."

"They are used to replace better quality and much more expensive animal ingredients, plain and simple."

If Fromm is changing their gold line it might be a good idea to save either a snapshot of the ingredients of the food used now or the bag with the list of ingredients to compare with whatever their new food will be to decide if you are comfortable continuing to use the food. 

Thanks for the heads up that there may be a change. 

I'm using their 4 star products which you haven't mentioned but I think they already use a lot of legumes. Luke is young but he has been thriving on their food. But if they are changing one group they may be looking into changing another so I will keep my eye out.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

My dogs do great on Fromm's dog food. It's part of their rotation, but Fromm is not always being fed to them. Legumes are bad for dogs, I did not know that. Thanks for the information


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I will look at Tucker's food to check for legumes. I know there are none in Bella's.

I suspect there is no scientifically based verdict on legumes for dogs... But it's something to watch. Bella appears to be allergic to rice so I've eliminated that from her food. Tucker is on grain free per vets suggestion.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Rob S. said:


> My local store was told the old Gold line will be phased out soon.
> 
> As for legumes, they are terrible for dogs. They contain phytates and phytoestrogens and have been linked to many problems, including certain cancers, poor thyroid function and infertility in breeding dogs.
> 
> They are used to replace better quality and much more expensive animal ingredients, plain and simple.



And so is meat / poultry / fish cooked at high temperature ... carcinogenic !!!
http://mercola.fileburst.com/PDF/HealthyPets/Turesky-Article.pdf

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5uUJ1ssPmU#t=41


----------



## jakalope27 (Jan 24, 2015)

I just contacted Fromms office and this is what they said ,quote '' we make zero changes to a recipe once they are created.''


----------



## jrr (May 26, 2012)

Interesting thread. My golden picked up bit from "change up the food" Game Bird which he loves. Called Fromm, they were great, open and beyond helpful. 

Step one 85% of the allergies in dog food come from Chicken something, surprisingly its the most common "meat" base. Goldens 2-3 yo show allergies the most as new. Chicken or any other cause builds up over time to an issue.

I then had the pleasure of speaking with their nutritionist, what an enjoyment. He suggested a new source for info, amongst a bunch of other great info. If you go to Nutriscan.org, Dr Dodds has a test that will give us a insight into what is an issue to our pets. 

It involves a piece of twine/rope, put in dogs mouth for 2 mins to get saturated. You send it back to the good Dr Dodds and you get a report of what is or could cause allergies by components. Its $280 or your vet can do it for you at a price.

I don't know about all of you, but blood tests/skin tests/ "add or remove" seems old fashion and expensive. I am having one done on Flynn. We'll see


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

jakalope27 said:


> I just contacted Fromms office and this is what they said ,quote '' we make zero changes to a recipe once they are created.''



Got similar response from them on FB.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Since I don't have breeding females, I am not stopping foods with legumes. Their antioxidants and fiber fight cancer and heart disease in humans, and antioxidants and fiber are more likely to help dogs than hurt them.

Regarding Fromm foods, I'm no longer considering using them because they contain cheese, and antioxidants are blocked by dairy products. I use cheese as a very high value treat, but there's no point in including it in meals that contain fruit and vegetables.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Peas, corn, soy, beans, wheat .... :doh:

https://www.facebook.com/PlanetPaws...2437898831101/830849483656602/?type=1&theater

THE PEA PROBLEM IN PET FOOD

Do you feed your pets peas day in and day out? Do you even know if they’re in your bag or can of pet food? Well if you figured it out and are feeding peas, you’ll want to read the latest research:

“Food intolerances/sensitivities are typically chronic conditions that build up over time—perhaps even after months or years of exposure to the offending ingredient(s)—and they often do not involve an immunological response. 

Although they are generally not life threatening, food intolerances/sensitivities can affect many different aspects of a pet’s physical and emotional wellbeing. Common signs include:

• GI tract issues similar to IBD.
• Chronic itching.
• Chronic burping and gas rumblings (borborigmi).
Chronic skin, ear and foot infections (especially with the presence of yeast).” - Dr. Jean Dodds

Peas, which are a legume (the seeds of plants), are the so-called “answer ingredient” for consumers who are demanding grain-free dog and cat food formulas.

According to the Petfood Industry Community: “[…] the lowly pea (Pisum sativum) has been gaining in popularity. Not to be confused with the fresh or succulent green pea, the type that is being used in an ever widening array of applications is the dried pea.”

So what is the main problem with your pet consuming too many dried peas? 

The lectins in the peas!

“Lectins are sugar-binding proteins that act as natural insecticides and fungicides to protect plants from predators.

Lectins are sticky molecules, enabling them to effectively bind to their sugars. The problem is that this stickiness can also cause lectins to bind onto the lining of the small intestine. This can cause damage to the intestinal lining, including disruption of the intestinal villi, resulting in a decreased ability to absorb nutrients. Lectin can also harm the gut microflora, the trillions of beneficial bacteria that live inside the mucosal tissue lining of the gut, resulting in leaky gut syndrome (Sisson, 2013).” – CanineNutrigenomics, 2015

Kimberly Kalander explains: “Once lectins from the peas are in the blood stream they can attach themselves to tissues such as joints, thyroid, pancreas, and the intestinal villi therefore blocking the absorption of nutrients at a cellular level. The body's immune system can then send out antibodies to attack the protein along with the tissue it is attached to. 

Researchers believe this inflammatory process can lead to a multitude of inflammatory diseases including thyroid, diabetes, arthritis, and cardiovascular disease. These conditions are quite the opposite of what we have been taught about the musical fruit. The fact that legumes cause so much gas should have given us a clue as to their ability to disrupt the gut. I am not saying that a bowl of legumes here and there will cause havoc. Consider this: these pet foods have concentrated pea proteins and, when fed on a daily basis, have the potential to tear up the digestive tract and lead to inflammatory disease.”

Remember, the pet food manufacturer cannot get kibble to stick without starch. At 410g of starch per KG, peas seem like the golden answer in manufacturing kibble, especially a grain-free one at that! However, seeing our pets were not designed, on an evolutionary level, to consume peas daily, you may want to consider the information above when selecting a good food for your pet.

Want to know what else are full of lectins? Wheat, beans, soy and corn! So you may want to watch for those on an ingredient panel as well!

If you ask me, well, nothing beats a fresh food diet and if you are hell bent on adding peas, at least you can control the level of fresh organic peas you might want to add into your pet’s bowl!

Pet Nutrition Blogger - Rodney Habib


----------



## ak8824 (Aug 5, 2015)

I am looking to switch my new puppy to the praire gold large breed line. Is there a for sure answer on whether they are switching the formula or not? From what I've read here they aren't.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

T&T said:


> Peas, corn, soy, beans, wheat .... :doh:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/PlanetPaws...2437898831101/830849483656602/?type=1&theater
> 
> ...


It's hard to find dry dog food without peas 

Thanks a lot for the information!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

so I just hauled out my bag of Fromm Gold Adult food...here's the label.

Can we stop the food hysteria please? If you have information about an actual recall, by all means, I'm all ears. But too many of these food alarmist posts are either completely wrong or just Internet conspiracy theories.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> so I just hauled out my bag of Fromm Gold Adult food...here's the label.
> 
> Can we stop the food hysteria please? If you have information about an actual recall, by all means, I'm all ears. But too many of these food alarmist posts are either completely wrong or just Internet conspiracy theories.


My dogs have done very well on FROMM's dog foods, and I cont to use their products now. I rotate with different lines between FROMM, ACANA, Orijen and Farmina. 

No issues at all, and I think I agree with you about the food hysteria. My first golden retriever I had as a kid (the reason I fell in love with the breed), ate NOTHING but Dog Chow, and she lived until 14 years old...never had any health problems, and died because of fireworks on the 4th of July (long story, and a sad one)

Back in the 90's, the knowledge and dog food options were no way near what they are today. My family and I did not know any better, and we fed Ginger Dog Chow her whole entire life.

Makes me wonder if all these grain-free high end foods really make a difference, or not. But at the same time, I will not feed my pups Dog Chow again tho


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

They've added products to their gold line, but the old products are still there. Gold Nutritionals for Dogs - Fromm Family Foods I like the fact that Fromm has the total technical analysis on each product.. not many companies do. Here is the adult Gold TA Adult Gold Dog Food - Technical Analysis


----------



## ak8824 (Aug 5, 2015)

I did switch them over and I'm happy to say they love the food. I her on the Large Breed Puppy formula and she gobbles it down and picks around the old food that I had her on. Thanks for the info, great forum that you guys have here.


----------



## Maggie May (Jul 21, 2014)

I feed my 15 month old male Goldie Fromm Large Breed Adult Gold dry dog food [green bag] - he loves it and looks great. I just went on their web site and reviewed the list of ingredients, I found no legumes unless I'm missing something, below is Fromm's list of ingredients and analysis, I think it's a great dog food, anyone else agree/disagree?

Maggie May

Copied from the Fromm web site:

For breeds with adult weights exceeding 50 pounds. Prepared with duck, chicken, lamb, whole eggs, and real Wisconsin cheese. Enhanced with probiotics to aid digestion and salmon oil for a healthy coat.

INGREDIENTS
Duck,	Chicken Meal,	Chicken, Oatmeal,	Pearled Barley, Brown Rice,	White Rice,	Dried Tomato Pomace,	Dried Whole Egg,	Menhaden Fish Meal, Lamb,	Potatoes,	Chicken Fat, Cheese,	Salmon Oil,	Flaxseed, Brewers Dried Yeast,	Alfalfa Meal,	Carrots,	Lettuce,	Celery, Chicken Cartilage, Monocalcium Phosphate, Calcium Sulfate,	Salt, Potassium Chloride,	L-Tryptophan,	DL-Methionine, Taurine,	Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Sodium Selenite,	Sorbic Acid (Preservative),	Vitamins, Minerals,	Probiotics.

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS
Crude Protein 23% MIN
Crude Fat 12% MIN
Crude Fiber 3.5% MAX
Moisture 10% MAX
Omega 3 Fatty Acids 0.4% MIN
Omega 6 Fatty Acids 2.1% MIN

CALORIC CONTENT
3,745kcal/kg 1,702 kcal/lb 378 kcal/cup
Fromm Family Large Breed Adult Gold Food for Dogs


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

I think the OP is a rep or has as a vested interest in a competitor food company. I would take anything they state regarding such and such food with a MOUNTAIN of salt.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Maggie May said:


> I feed my 15 month old male Goldie Fromm Large Breed Adult Gold dry dog food [green bag] - he loves it and looks great. I just went on their web site and reviewed the list of ingredients, I found no legumes unless I'm missing something, below is Fromm's list of ingredients and analysis, I think it's a great dog food, anyone else agree/disagree?
> 
> Maggie May
> 
> ...


My pups are on FROMM atm, and they are doing great. It's a very good company and they make good foods for pets.


----------

